
2K m5.xl CI hrs with no termination failures and fast spin-up for $80 via Gitlab - likewhatevs
https://www.twosixlabs.com/bidding-for-builds/
======
likewhatevs
I'm kinda hoping someone at Gitlab will see this and consider expanding their
CI functionality to make these scripts unnecessary.

~~~
brodock
Hi, I don't think we have anything ready out-of-the-box to work with spot
instances. I found a related issue and cross-linked with the article as
suggestion for the use-case / need for better support:
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/13666](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/13666).

Feel free to give some feedback there.

~~~
likewhatevs
thanks for looking into this!

